# wolfcraft 6157 Router table 470 (need advise)



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys!

I need to post lots so I can start showing you pics on what I’m working on 

Anyway…

I friend of mine gave me a wolfcraft 6157 Router table 470 (not sure why there is a # before and after, but that’s how they list it on their website)….

The table did not come with any fences or miter gauge. 

I’d like to be able to:

• start playing with box / dovetail joints 

• “rip”wood to a certain width. I don’t think that’s the correct term. But since my table saw is not completely accurate I’d like to be able to clean up the cut edge with more final accuracy. I know certain bits are better at this. Recommendations would be great! 

I’m looking at the Incra Universal positioning jig with eh right angle fixture. Would this be a good value at 100ish bucks? Any other suggestions for a fence / box jig would be great. 

Looking forward to learning lots here and getting started (and being able to post pics)…


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

First you can post pics using the file manager contained in the new post options without any restrictions. It's photos store on other sites that require a link that you can't do... that is to avoid spammers. 

Take a look at the Oak Park box joint jigs... they are excellent. I own these and the Incra jig from Rockler. Both will do box joints... probably easier on the Oak Park system once set up but both will do it well. Here is a link:

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

These fences are as easy and simple as they get! I Like them:
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=TF01--
The jointer fence is what you want to clean up the edge of your boards from the table saw.... or a real jointer 

Hope this helps Nickbee!

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

challagan said:


> First you can post pics using the file manager contained in the new post options without any restrictions. It's photos store on other sites that require a link that you can't do... that is to avoid spammers.
> 
> Take a look at the Oak Park box joint jigs... they are excellent. I own these and the Incra jig from Rockler. Both will do box joints... probably easier on the Oak Park system once set up but both will do it well. Here is a link:
> 
> ...


Ah Joiner. I learned something new today. Here's a pic of what I'm starting with. Because of the limited space behind the bit I think the incra system won't fit. The reason that appealed to me is I can see myself adapting it so a larger table down the line (maybe home made). Looks like the Oak Park is a good option for now also!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

What about the incra Ultra light mounted to one side of the table? I am trying to think of options to make this work with the thought to build my own table eventually..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, that is a little small for the Incra set ups from what I can see. The Incra fits fine on the Oak park set up. I built a similar set up as the Router Workshop one but modified it to my needs and used the Oak Park table. I like it a lot. Going to give it a real work out soon  

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

The incra lite has a fence that is 22" and the Oak park table is 16" wide. Wouldn't that be a bit small since the fence will hang off the table? 

Does Oak Park make larger tables?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No not really. It's not a problem if it hangs off the table ... just gives you more fence to work with when working with a longer board. Nope, just the standard but a great option is the Rockler offset table. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

Your Wolfcraft table will work ,just need to think outside of the box 

===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nickbee
> 
> Your Wolfcraft table will work ,just need to think outside of the box
> 
> ===========


I forgot about Bj's mini withe the neat top. Nick, I think your up to it. There is a whole thread on his mini table, it's cool down to the dust collection.

Corey


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nickbee
> 
> Your Wolfcraft table will work ,just need to think outside of the box
> 
> ===========



AWESOME BJ!

Looks like I need to pick up a sheet of 3/4" MDF 

Do you have a link to your post on this?

Edit,, found it!!! good stuff!
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, so here’s a question. As I come up for a “frame” to mount around this table and add to the back to mount the Incra Lite…

Should I utilize the existing legs and build around that? Or should I mount the table to the top somehow. My guess it I’ll have a more accurate “plane” from the table to the Incra mount if this table is resting on the top and off it’s legs (which are wobbly to begin with. 

I’m going to start on a contraption ASAP. 

Thanks for the direction guys!


----------

